# debootstrap man page



## PugTsurani (Apr 3, 2013)

The sysutils/debootstrap man page has an example at the bottom. 
	
	



```
main # debootstrap sid sid-root http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/
            [ ... watch it download the whole system ]
            main # echo "proc sid-root/proc proc defaults 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
            main # mount proc sid-root/proc -t proc
            main # echo "sysfs sid-root/sys sysfs defaults 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
            main # mount sysfs sid-root/sys -t sysfs
```

This works with one exception. The echo commands add the lines to FreeBSD's /etc/fstab, not sid-root/etc/fstab. This causes fstab to complain with the following error.

```
fstab: /etc/fstab:2: Inappropriate file type or format
fstab: /etc/fstab:3: Inappropriate file type or format
```

The fstab() man page doesn't say anything about using *defaults* in the fourth column but does mention *rw*. @SirDice's post summed it up perfectly. 





> The 'defaults' option is used on Linux. Use rw (read-write) or ro (read-only).



That brings me to my question. It seems the man page is incorrect. The echo commands should either use rw

```
echo "proc sid-root/proc proc rw 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
```
 or append to sid-root/etc/fstab. 
	
	



```
echo "proc /proc proc defaults 0 0" >> sid-root/etc/fstab
```

I was able to chroot into sid-root and run `# apt-get` using the former configuration. Can someone confirm if this is correct and the man page needs to be updated?


----------

